
Lawyers Using Facebook Research For Jury Selection - mjfern
http://slashdot.org/story/11/02/22/1517250/Lawyers-Using-Facebook-Research-For-Jury-Selection
======
iamdave
Faustian bargain.

From the original article:

 _"Often juries offer opinionated people like that the perfect opportunity to
wield their influence,"_

Exactly.

------
larrik
A link to a slashdot post about an article is likely NOT HN material.

